# Keeping Goats with Horses...



## FrauBurau (Aug 16, 2012)

I am COMPLETELY new to goats. Here is my situation (any and all help GREATLY appreciated!!!):
We have four (4) nubian dwarf female goats (ages 4yo, 4yo, 1 yo and under 6 mo) who my barn owner decided she "just had to have". In about 4 weeks we will have retired TB horses on the property. The BO (barn owner) wants the goats to "roam free" with the horses in the horse paddocks. My question is how does one train the goats to 1) make the horse an integral part of its herd; and 2) keep the goat with the horse. (note: adding stock fencing along the boarders of all 7,300 linear feet of fence is NOT an option). 

Thoughts? 

*caveat* I am well versed and knowledgable about horses (they are my passion and career). I know NOTHING about goats except to say "oh look! It's a goat!". Please excuse my novice-ness.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

i'm thinking you mean Nigerian dwarf LOL and honestly they would do ok with horses as long as the horses are good with them and there was a way to keep them in the enclosure


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

FrauBurau- Honestly, I would be cautious about keeping goats with horses. Although it can work out well, it depends greatly on the horse (as they can accidentally, or on purpose, injure the goats).. Yes, and as NigerianGirl said, good fencing is a must for goats! I hope this is helpful for you.. I think the right horse in with the right goats would be just fine, though!


----------



## FrauBurau (Aug 16, 2012)

I know goats have been kept with horses throughout the ages, but I've never heard/known/learned how to acclimate a horse to goats or how to get the goat to think the horse is its herd. Any thoughts?

And yes, I worry about everyone getting hurt. Horses tend to hurt themselves in the most random fashions.... and I hear goats are the same way.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I can be fine, but only with the right horses. If the goats are small, or the horses aren't used to goats, things can get ugly fast. I know that our horses who live beside the goat pasture would not do well with the goats. One would see them as a threat, the other would chase them around and try to play with them -- possibly causing injury.

I'd be more comfortable keeping ponies and full sized goats together. It also depends on how big the pasture is, and if the goats have a "high place" to escape to.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have no experience with it, but our neighbor bought a goat to put with their horse after they brought him over from the boarding stables.
They are absolutely bonded, and the horse will freak out if he can't see his buddy. I'm not sure how they introduced them, but I think it was through the fence for a little while, and they are stalled across from each other so they can stick their heads out and see one another.

I think my concern would not only be that the horse may not be used to goats, but also the fact there are 4 goats. 
I'd not let them in the same pasture until they have time to check each other out.
Is your horse coming straight from the track or from a retirement home? If it's coming from the track it probably won't go straight out to pasture anyway, depending on how the horse is planned to be 'let down' from track life.
All you can do is try to introduce them, let them check each other out, and work with them, may not happen over night, or they might hit it off from day one. 

Good Luck! BTW, what's your horses registered name? If you care to share, I love TB's and do some photography stuff at our local track, and attend all the big sales. It's my obsession..


----------



## FrauBurau (Aug 16, 2012)

HoosierShadow~ This will be a retirement farm for their favorite racehorses/broodmares. I'm not sure of all the names at this point but know these horses are NOT coming straight from the track but from various non-racing barns.

I like the idea of keeping them separate until they acclimate. And yes, of course these are the massively tall TB's (avg 16+ hh) and adorably tiny goats. *sigh* I think I might need a miracle.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Just like introducing a horse to a new herd. I would def. watch them REALLY closely at first to make sure you don't have any horses who want to go after them. My little herd can be pretty rough, and the neighbor goats got in with them earlier this spring and my horses were treating them like new horses to the herd, running at them and threatening them and what not. I sooshed the goats back to their field because I didn't trust my horses to lay off of them, or the goats to be able to get away in time. I was surprised that the one being the most aggressive was my mellow 9 yo mare.


----------

